# Preferred supplier of scents?



## BroknArrw (Dec 18, 2017)

I live close enough to Candles and Supplies that I can shoot on up there.
But where ar the best scents to get?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wholesale Supplies Plus, Natures Garden, Nurture Soap Supplies, Rustic Escentuals.  They are all reputable suppliers, all have hits and misses.


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2017)

I like Wholesale Supplies Plus as most of their FOs are skin safe and can be used for candles, too.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 19, 2017)

Wholesale Supplies Plus usually has an end of year sale on their fragrance oils...you might want to wait a couple of days to see if that happens between now and the end of the year.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 19, 2017)

I've found that there's no 1, single place that's got a corner on having the best scents overall. It's like Shunt said, - they all have their hits and misses- each and every one of them. 

For what it's worth, I use several awesome 'keeper' FOs from each of the below suppliers (in no particular order):

Wholesale Supplies Plus
Peaks
Save on Scents
Brambleberry
Magestic Mountain Sage
Nature's Garden Candles
Oregon Trails Soap Supply
Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals
Daystar 
Elements Bath & Body
SweetCakes
Soapalooza
Gemlite

I've also bought some 'duds' from each of them, too. To help weed out the misses from the hits, I peruse all the scent review boards available online to see if someone has written a review on whatever particular FO I'm interested in buying from whichever vendor.


IrishLass


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 20, 2017)

My favorite are definitively Nature's garden, candle science.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 21, 2017)

Brambleberry, Nature’s Garden and after the Wholesalesupplies plus fragrances I bought in declutter the cupboard from Zany, I have bought some more from Wholesale Supplies Plus. Essentials by Catalina.


----------



## isha (Dec 21, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I've found that there's no 1, single place that's got a corner on having the best scents overall. It's like Shunt said, - they all have their hits and misses- each and every one of them.
> 
> For what it's worth, I use several awesome 'keeper' FOs from each of the below suppliers (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


I have none of these near me.  Do they do international delivery...  I'm concerned about the shipping cost though


----------



## Relle (Dec 21, 2017)

I know Oregon trails ships Internationally and the cost can out way the cost of the product, so in the end it's not worth it. I'd suggest you look up each one and they will tell you if they ship overseas.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 21, 2017)

Yea, not living in the US does bite when it comes to fragrance oils. It is the biggest cost driver for me with this hobby which is why am super chummy with EBC surplus fragrance oils. :mrgreen: And why am always sniffing around for discounts and free shipping and the recent de clutter de cupboard by Zany. Couple with the fact that our currency is in the gutter...... I feel your pain.


----------



## isha (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm. Seriously struggling to get them..  I've tried many batches  with eo but they r too expensive...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 30, 2017)

If I had to recommend just one source, MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage in Utah) has top quality FOs and a fragrance calc to take the guesswork out of how much fragrance to use for a variety of products. They also have "The Amazing Dozen" -- choose twelve 1 oz bottles and get FREE shipping.

https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FragranceOils.html


----------



## isha (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks  will give it a try


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2017)

isha said:


> Thanks  will give it a try


Hi Isha,

 Just to be clear, I was replying to the general question. MMS Free Shipping is for the US only. I'm not sure MMS ships overseas. You might have a look at Camden Grey in Florida. Since they are on the East Coast shipping from there might be less expensive.  They ship internationally and sell a quality product. 

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Fragrance-Oils/

ETA: I would sign up for their Newsletter, join their online group for suggestions for "Best Sellers" and Email customer service directly to get answers to any questions you have about shipping costs and minimums. Also, check out their Sales/Promotions for discounts every time you visit their site. I used to shop there quite often until shipping from Florida to Colorado took too long and got too expensive.
HTH   :bunny:​


----------

